# FWD Trucks



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about FWD brand trucks? Is the company still in business?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, Seagrave firetrucks is a division of or a spin off from FWD, I think they're in Wisconsin somewhere........


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I belive that FWD is no longer made, I think that it was part of Seagrave at some point.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

are they not related to oshkosh?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

They are not related to oshkosh. Last I looked FWD is making an airport snowblower truck again.


----------



## swim (Dec 14, 2005)

*Seagraves owns them*

Seagraves now owns them and they are just starting to release airport plows. I have an rb44 and it's a pretty nice truck but any FWD manufactured parts can be tough to find. The good news is that a well cared for truck seldom needs parts.


----------

